# Palpating a rabbit



## DharmaBuns (Oct 26, 2011)

I bred my does on Oct 10th and 13th, respectively. I tried both on the 10th, but my other doe absolutely refused, so I tried a few days later. Both does were only bred once (really didn't want to traumatize them) but each time I *think* that they lifted their tails and there was contact. 

Now, I've been trying to palpate the abdomen of both of my does and I honestly have no idea if I can feel anything. I've looked up videos and such on youtube, but I'm still at a loss. These does have never been bred before, but should I at least be able to feel SOMETHING at this point? I'm beginning to think that they're not pregnant 

And tips/suggestions would be sooo appreciated!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 27, 2011)

I am not sure if its tans or what but ultra slim ones and more fluffy ones are so hard to palpate for me. I palpated my does this past week too. My newest tan and my moms himi I could feel the small olive sized babies. But my really skinny doe I couldn't tell at all. She is really good about taking after every breeding but we'll see when the babies are due to be born in 1.5weeks My other chunky doe was hard to tell and so was my moms chunky polish. 

I must say this palpation thing takes some practice!

EDIT: Also have you ever bred tans before? They can be very difficult because the does will just run in circles over and over and over and almost make the buck to dizzy to breed. I hold their heads and have to sometimes lift them because they can be so fidgety. Did yours act like this?


----------



## DharmaBuns (Oct 27, 2011)

*woahlookitsme wrote:*


> EDIT: Also have you ever bred tans before? They can be very difficult because the does will just run in circles over and over and over and almost make the buck to dizzy to breed. I hold their heads and have to sometimes lift them because they can be so fidgety. Did yours act like this?


Oooooh yeah. My first doe, Ringer was pretty good about it. She ran around for a minute or so, but then settled down and i *assume* she lifted her tail for him, because he did his thing, then seized up and fell off. It was really hard to tell. 

My other doe, Guardian, absolutely refused. For 3 days, several times a day she would just run around until my poor buck would sorta flop over with exhaustion. I finally DID have to hold her, and it felt like after a few seconds or so of hum..erm...humping away, she lifted her tail and once again he seized up and fell off. 

Where exactly am I feeling on the doe? I think I'm in the right spot, but I really have no clue. Ringer is a bit 'fluffy', but only slightly. I figure that I should be able to feel SOMETHING, but at this point I'm sorta unfortunately thinking that neither one is pregnant.

Edit: This is my first breeding/litter. I did a large amount of research and planning for this, but it's much different when you're actually doing it/feeling the doe yourself!


----------



## DharmaBuns (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok update. 

I *think* and it's a definite "think" that my doe Ringer might be pregnant. I can feel little squishy balls inside of her. I found a nice video online that showed me a better way of doing it. I'm really really hoping that that's what I feel (and not poo!)

As for Guardian, I feel absolutely nothing inside her. Should I re-breed her now or wait until the 13th when she is due? I would assume that since I can't feel anything that even remotely feels like a baby that she's not pregnant.


----------



## CCWelch (Nov 9, 2011)

I would try breeding her again, if she growls and tries to bite the buck, remove her immediately as there is a chance she is pregnant (She could be faking you out too)

I know breeders that have tried for years and cannot palpate, I have rabbits here some I can, some do not relax enough. It is not an exact science, I have had does palpate positive then reabsorb the litter.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 11, 2011)

14 days is the ideal time to palpate when the babies feel like grapes. you'll be palpating in the lower groin area. Up high near the spine, you will feel kidneys. The uterus can sometimes be palpated (when not pregnant has a doughy feel and horseshoe shape.) Fecal matter may also be palpated in the intestines and you may also fee a full bladder.

As mentioned, some rabbits are more difficult to palpate than others. Some may tighten their muscles, others may have a lot of abdominal fat.


A lot of practice helps, including palpating bucks to get used to variations of normal non-pregnant rabbits.


----------

